
A Practical Guide to Distributed Scrum [pdf] - brudgers
http://A.Practical.Guide.to.Distributed.Scrum.pdf
======
lfowles
Heh, novel URL:
[http://a.practical.guide.to.distributed.scrum.pdf/](http://a.practical.guide.to.distributed.scrum.pdf/)

Warning: OT

1) Is there information on how many gTLD registrars (right word?) have (or
will) spin a profit on their gTLD? There are so many gTLDs out now that I
can't imagine all of .photo, .photos, and .photography will get enough domains
registered to pay for the initial $180k application cost.

2) dang, is it feasible to display more than just TLD and 2nd level domain in
the preview? Some sites like this benefit because of a novel URL, but other
sites like Knuth's homepage almost deserve to be identified as unique from
"stanford.edu"[0].

[0] From earlier today: "Programs to Read (stanford.edu)" \--> [http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/programs.html](http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/programs.html)

